# Premature kids...how early have you saved them?



## doodles

I have an elderly doe that is due 2/19. She began bloating over the weekend and we brought the vet out . She has a growth or some kind of partial blockage. She is still pooping,eating and drinking but in a rapid decline. We installed a modified cow trocar to allow me to let the gas off . She now has 15 days until her due date. What would be the earliest that I could have kids live? This doe is definitely going to die but it would be nice to be able to save her kids. I saved a doeling at 12 days before but it was touchy.


----------



## smithurmonds

I don't have an answer for you, but I'm sorry to hear this Angie. I'll have my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## hmcintosh

Sorry to hear this. I lost a mom and we tried to save the babies. She had 3 little bucks but 2 where already dead, the 3rd one had a very small
heart beat and I tried with him but got no results. I bought her already bred and didn't know how far along they were, but they had to be close
because they were probably a good 5 lbs each. Just do the best you can do and hope for good things.

Best Regards,
Heather


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians

The earliest we had kiddos were 141 or 142 days gestation. (Hand bred doe so we know when she was due and she went early, on her own) She had kidded with 1 dead buck kid, 1 live buck kid 1 live doeling. Buck kid died after birth (dam killed him) Doeling was inside but couldn't keep her body temp up, couldn't eat, couldn't stand. she could barely hold her head up and she was the smallest Nubian kid we ever had...she weighed in at 3lbs. I tube fed her the first 24hrs ours. The next 24-48hrs she was weak so she very slowly nursed from the bottle and she didn't stand up until she was a few days old maybe a bit longer. It's been a while.


----------



## Qadosh Adamah Lamanchas

I had a doe kid at 142 days gestation and she had twins (one doe, one buck). The buck never really got started. He died about 20 minutes after birth. The doe lived for 3 days before going into seizures and dying. She nursed from a bottle and could stand if you put her on her feet prior to that. I'm not sure what she died of...just not strong enough, I guess.


----------



## Cannon_farms

Im wondering if dyne would help sustain her a bit longer. If you dont have a good goat vet bethlehem animal hospital has two good ones. I had a dwarf get attacked and i knew she wasnt going to make it so we put her down took the kids immediatly at 12 days befor kidding never could get them going with my whole bag of tricks. Good luck if I can help lmk


----------



## wheytogosaanens

We successfully saved 2 week premie buck kids (Boers).

Big factor was that we were able to give the doe Dex about 6 hours before they were born. If she were mine, I would give her Dex. Your vet should know how often (since you have such a big window of time he may have a protocol over a period of days).

Once they are born, you will want to give them Dex again, as well as keep them under a heat lamp (preferably in the house) as premies can't regulate their body temperatures.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

Search the forum for dosages on dexamethazone by Kaye White or Blissberry. They use the drugs routinely. You want to use Luteyse at 2cc IM no matter the size of the doe. Both are IM shots.

You want to get the kids out while the doe is viable, if you let her deteriorate, you will never be able to save the kids. Since Lute takes 36 hours, I would be opting for a c section to save the kids, giving Dexamethazone as you decide that tomorrow is the day to take the kids.


----------



## KJFarm

2 cc Lutalyse & 5 cc Dexamethasone for labor induction.
You can give Dex. to kid after they are born @ 1/4 cc per 10#, you have to calibrate it down for smaller kids. You will need an insulin syringe to get an accurate dose.


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines

I had one doe kid two weeks early, she had a lot of nasty brown stuff and bones and one live doe kid. I have since sold the kid doe but she did great, and has kidded successfully, and is normal sized.


----------



## doodles

Thanks so much for the replies. So far the doe is improving. She is up,drinking and eating. If she continues to do well we will just keep going with her. I do have dex on hand and if she declines at all I will begin giving her the dex and plan for a c section. I will look up those dex dosages for premies. It will make so much difference if we can get another week out of this.


----------



## goatkid

I'm glad she's doing better. A few years ago, I was dealing with a pregnant doe who either had experienced a stroke or had a brain tumor. At least that's what my vet suggested. She was drooling alot of cud and losing much of her nutrients. I managed to keep her going until her due date. After kidding, she started going downhill faster so we put her down. Her twin bucks did just fine as bottle babies. The earliest I had a kid survive was day 140. The doe kidded with triplets. The two boys were already dead when I found them. I managed to save the doe by tube feeding her the first meal and giving dex.


----------



## MF-Alpines

I know Dex has many benefits, but it also lowers the immune system. 

What does giving Dex to kids actually do for them?


----------



## buckrun

Matures the lungs which is the very last thing to happen en utero.


----------



## todog

i believe it is supposed to help mature the lungs of the unborn goat.


----------



## todog

sorry buckrun we both must have been posting at the same time. lol


----------



## Trysta

doodles said:


> Thanks so much for the replies. So far the doe is improving. She is up,drinking and eating. If she continues to do well we will just keep going with her. I do have dex on hand and if she declines at all I will begin giving her the dex and plan for a c section. I will look up those dex dosages for premies. It will make so much difference if we can get another week out of this.


Just want to make sure you realize that in addition to helping the lungs of the kids mature, Dexamethasone DOES induce labor. So if you give the shot, don't plan the C-section afterward: have the vet come 6 hours after that shot if you want a C-section, otherwise you will have to deliver normally (which if the doe is indeed improving, might not be a problem)
Marion


----------



## Ziggy

Sorry to hear Angela. I know you and the girls will do the best you can. I know Sharon saved one last year that was almost 3 weeks early with Dex.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

Cindi, goatlings have zero immune function when born, they are born sterile, so dex will have no effect on them. It also will stop swelling in the brain and lungs in preemies.

Donna Palmer has an excellent article on her preemie she saved, I know I forwarded it to the forum, not sure if it is this one or the server before. You could also search for it at Nubian Talk on yahoogroups.com


----------



## mamatomany

I saved one 13 days premature...she was barely 4 lbs.


----------



## doodles

She is still hanging in there! I can't locate the Donna Palmer article. If anyone has access to it could you please direct me to it. I did this with the little premie that I had 6 years ago but have forgotten all the dosages that I used. Thanks for all the encouraging words. I was in a state of panic and sorrow in my first post and you have helped to clear my mind. This doe means so much to me. She has always been "my" doe. She was my fist champion and SG status. She has produced so well for us and she deserves an peaceful death when the time comes. I have retained 3 daughters in the herd but it would still be a blessing if these kids could survive. 
Any and all recommendations are appreciated.


----------



## Trysta

I use Dexamethasone every now and then, but my dose is never higher than 3 cc for an adult doe (IM), usually I use 2cc for an adult, though. I saw a dose of 5cc suggested in one of the above posts, that's REALLY high in my opinion!


----------



## KJFarm

Here is the post that Vicki referred to:

http://www.dairygoatinfo.com/index.php?topic=7260.0


----------



## SGF

I saved a Nigerian kid at 138 days. Doe (FF) kidded 2 doelings early am by herself. The 1st was small & strong & needed no help. The 2nd was TINY & had no suck reflex for a full 24 hours. Tube feeding & NutraDrench day 1. Day 2 held her to nurse off mom (she couldn't hold her head up) every couple hours & a bottle at nite just in case. By day 4 she was strong enough to nurse herself & I put her on mom to eat a few times to make sure she was getting enough. These were my 1st kids & I am surprised I was able to save that little girl. Both grew strong & healthy. Good luck!
Susan


----------



## lonestrchic23

Any update? Hope your girl is ok...


----------



## doodles

I am so sorry. Thing have been so busy here this week as kidding is in full swing. We delivered the single buck kid by C-section 15 days early as the doe was failing and we feared death was near. We did not wake her from the surgery. :sniffle Unfortunately, the little guy only lived 4 days.


----------



## MF-Alpines

Oh, so sorry, Angela.


----------



## smithurmonds

I'm sorry, Angie.


----------



## todog

so sorry for your loss.


----------



## cvalley

So sorry for the loss of your doe and kid. In our thoughts.


----------



## fmg

So sorry to hear it, how sad.


----------



## punchiepal

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## lonestrchic23

Oh no... I was hoping for better need  So sorry...


----------



## doodles

Thank you everyone for your kind words. It is very hard emotionally but it makes everything so much easier when a group like DGI is here for daily support. I really do appreciate all the suggestions on Sophia's management. Sometimes there just has to be an end to bad things. I just could not bear to have her suffer any longer. Hugs to you all for the great folks that you are.


----------



## VickiLynne

So sorry Angela. You did the very best you could for your doe. Sounds like she was well loved and cared for. ((HUGS))


----------



## todog

i always say to myself that God needed a great milker more than i did.


----------

